
The hard stuff made easy - garduino
https://www.idevaffiliate.com/33168/130.html
======
garduino
The B4* family of development tools are really really interesting to use and
make so easy to develop android and ios apps (This version is not free).

But exist also free versions for desktop and web development and also for
Arduino, Raspberry Pi, ESP8266, etc.

Check this awesome video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgxWP4Wu77s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgxWP4Wu77s)

